# Croatia HNL 26-28 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 25, 2011)

26 Aug 21:00 HNK Rijeka - HNK Sibenik 1.50 3.75 5.60 +45 
26 Aug 21:00 NK Inter Zapresic - NK Zadar 1.53 3.70 5.40 +45 
26 Aug 21:00 NK Zagreb - NK Varteks Varazdin 1.55 3.65 5.25 +45 
27 Aug 19:00 NK Dinamo Zagreb - NK Lucko 1.06 8.00 23.00 +45 
27 Aug 21:00 NK Istra 1961 - NK Lokomotiva Zagreb 2.38 3.10 2.70 +45 
27 Aug 21:00 HNK Cibalia-Vinkovci - NK Osijek 1.90 3.25 3.60 +45 
27 Aug 21:00 NK Slaven Belupo - NK Karlovac 1.48 3.70 6.00 +45 
28 Aug 21:00 RNK Split - HNK Hajduk Split 3.10 3.20 2.10 +45


----------



## gagi (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Croatia NHL 26-28 August*

Rijeka has a young but talented team. They are very good upfronts. Rijeka is playing 4-2-3-1. Krizman is playing very good at the moment. He has the best time in his career. Culina and Mexican Guti are other two players with Krizman who are playing behind the striker. That was Rijeka's weak point but they brought another Mexican Alferez from Atlas. Rijeka is an agressive squad and this season they lost only from Hajduk in an away match. In that match Rijeka had should take at least a point. Sibenik has financial problems and they'll probably get relegated. Their best player Jelic is asking his papers and want to leave the club. Moral in the team is low. I expect from Rijeka to win in front of home crowd.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Croatia NHL 26-28 August*

Good good, we need more eastern europeans here, welcome


----------



## gagi (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Croatia NHL 26-28 August*

Istra - Lokomotiva         under 2.5

Istra is having troubles with scoring while Lokomotiva are good upfront. In away matches like this, Lokomotiva will play a solid defense and try to score with counter-attacks. Istra's coach Pamic is known for his defense play so I suppose that Lokomotiva wouldn't find easy way to score. My look for this game is under 2.5 goals. Odds are 1.72 (Unibet). If you just need a sure bet ( :mrgreen: ) play under 3.5 - odds 1.25

Slaven Belupo - Karlovac        1

Slaven Belupo is having a good time and Karlovac is in troubles with board and players. For Karlovac a draw would be a big success. Karlovac is missing some important players due to suspensions and injuries. In my opinion Slaven will win this match easily.


----------



## gagi (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Croatia NHL 26-28 August*



			
				A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Good good, we need more eastern europeans here, welcome



I hope that I'll continue as I have started here, cheers.

edit:
Just a little correction. It's Croatia HNL (Hrvatska nogometna liga - Croatian football league) not Croatia NHL


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Croatia NHL 26-28 August*

Yeah, its a mistake, I will edit the title.

thanks.


----------

